

Poll: Texting while driving, an accident waiting to happen - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Texting_while_driving_Throw_the_book_at_them_55056427.html

======
khafra
I wonder which is a better explanation for the numeric disparities:

1\. The Dunning-Kruger effect (I'm a good enough driver to pay attention to
what's going on around me and maintain control of my vehicle while texting,
but I'm damned if I'll have my life endangered by all you other incompetents)

2\. The Nash equilibrium (I'm not going to hamper my social and business life
while everyone else is staying in touch with their friends more efficiently by
texting while driving. If everyone else stopped, I wouldn't mind stopping as
well.)

------
gdp
Interestingly though, in conversation with a road safety researcher,
apparently texting is not as bad as talking while driving.

This doesn't negate the fact that texting while driving may be dangerous, but
apparently because unlike talking it is self-paced (i.e. you can punch in two
characters, look at the road, punch in another two characters, look up at the
road) and so it is less demanding on your attention.

I just thought that was interesting.

